# Air Flow sander Chute removal?



## farmallkid48 (Nov 20, 2008)

We're looking at a truck down near Boston, it has an 8' Air Flow sander on it, just wondering if you can, I bet you can, but how easy is it to remove the chute on this truck? we'd like to pull smaller trailers during the winter with it if the need comes up, I wouldn't be using the sander all the time anyways, once or twice a week maybe.... the sander looks to be hydraulic drive, and the chute does have some lights on it, which I can just put a plug inline...

thanks for any help

Johnny


----------



## ticki2 (Jan 10, 2006)

From the pics it's a gas motor not hydraulic . The tanks on the side I'm not sure , maybe some sort of liquid ice feed setup.
To remove the chute , remove the spinner drive chain . Then remove the 4 bolts that hold the chute on , 2 on each side . Have some way to hold it up before you remove the last bolt.


----------



## BSDeality (Dec 5, 2005)

that is a gas motor powering a hydro drive on that unit. that thing is set up like a cadilac with the saddle bags for pre-wetting the salt. 

The re-inforced body armor protecting the chute make it look really heavy to bolt/unbolt frequently. My ice-o-way has a swing away chute. It has a simple coupler on the driveshafter for the spinner and a latch to pin it on.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Looks like the conveyor gearbox is driven by the chain on the engine. I'm not seeing any hydro gear. Either way, looks like a nice setup that someone put alot of work into. If you are putting it in a tonner, and its a very small trailer, modify that bumper setup to put a hitch on it.


----------



## BSDeality (Dec 5, 2005)

2COR517;926747 said:


> Looks like the conveyor gearbox is driven by the chain on the engine. I'm not seeing any hydro gear. Either way, looks like a nice setup that someone put alot of work into. If you are putting it in a tonner, and its a very small trailer, modify that bumper setup to put a hitch on it.


yea I was thinking that chain was driving a hyd motor below but it appears to just be a gear case for the chain drive.


----------



## farmallkid48 (Nov 20, 2008)

ok, now that i looked at it a bit longer I do see that as a gear box not a hydro pump... we're looking to pull a 14' trailer, maybe a smaller 2200lb tractor around, so not really a small trailer, summer time we'll be pulling a 10k+ trailer... thanks for the info, I'v got a tractor I can put the forks under the chute to help me a little bit...

Thanks again for the help, hopefully all goes well and we get the truck

Johnny


----------



## ticki2 (Jan 10, 2006)

I think you'll find that chete protecter is attached to the truck ,not the chute , you could leave it off . Someone added that. The chute isn't that heavy just cumbersome.. Don't forget to diconnect the lights , they're also add ons. I'm just on the other side of the notch from you.


----------



## farmallkid48 (Nov 20, 2008)

yeah, i'v only moved a fisher stainless sander and noticed the chute wasn't too heavy... I know about the lights, i'll just put some type of plug/connecter in there

you in Lincoln/Woodstock?

Johnny


----------

